# SRAM Red LTE group



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

How much lighter is it than the regular Red?


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

ph0enix said:


> How much lighter is it than the regular Red?


No weight difference 

From Sram:

Commissioned to celebrate SRAM’s podium clean sweep at the 2009 Tour de France with Alberto Contador, Andy Schleck and Lance Armstrong, the company’s new Limited Tour Edition - LTE - groupset is being used by all three former winners – Armstrong, Contador and Carlos Sastre - riding the 2010 edition of the Tour. 

The LTE groupset will only be available to the aftermarket and through SRAM dealers from September 2010 and is essentially a limited numbers version of the RED groupset in which any part finished in polished silver goes black, carbon-fibre remains carbon-fibre and any decoration in red becomes yellow, the brake levers gaining an oversized SRAM logo as seen on Team Saxo Bank and Astana bikes at the 2009 Tour. SRAM’s 1090 R2C and 900 bar end shift levers will also receive the same colour swap to permit the assembly of a complete LTE-equipped TT machine.

Operation, technology and useability remain identical to SRAM Red, as does the overall groupset weight at around 1800g. Price is yet to be confirmed.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

That Phil Liggett is a liar  He said it was lighter than the standard Red.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

Are they going to sell the components individually or do you have to buy the whole gruppo?


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

ph0enix said:


> That Phil Liggett is a liar  He said it was lighter than the standard Red.



maybe he meant LTEr than standard red?
/pun

I've been thinking about this groupset... I have a Scott frame that it would look awesome on - carbon with yellow logos. Too bad it has all the wrong sponsor logos on the stays...


----------

